# PLT - Polartechnics Limited



## Bullet (7 June 2005)

With no anouncements PLT continues to rise??


----------



## Knobby22 (8 June 2005)

*Re: PLT*

A "story" on the current affair shows pushing Truescreen has interested the punters.

I used to own a few but got out as they started to drop.
Will be interested in their next annual report.


----------



## Snakey (15 December 2006)

hello people 
smashed out of the gate today


----------



## TheAbyss (26 February 2007)

PLT looks to be trending nicely at the moment however i can find no reason for it. Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## wahoo (26 February 2007)

Hey Abyss - these guys are progressing well in the asian market with truescreen.

Its old news, but with todays ann. - the patents purchase is now a done deal - I guess its just a reminder/indicator of the consolidation of PLT's position and growth opportunities. 

This baby has boosted 400% in the last coupla months!!!



Polartechnics buys HPV detection patents
Wednesday Sep 13 2006 15:01 AEST

Biotechnology company Polartechnics Ltd has announced the purchase of a key group of patents for methods of detecting human papillomavirus (HPV) from Biosearch International Pty Ltd.
Polartechnics executive chairman Robert Hunter said the potential for HPV screening was enormous, given its favourable comparison with the existing pap smear screening method.
"We are of the view that HPV tests will become an integral part of cervical screening in advanced industrialised countries and represents both synergy and enormous growth opportunity for our company, which has a strong history in cervical cancer screening and detection," Mr Hunter sai
As part of the deal, Biosearch will receive 1.5 million fully paid ordinary shares in Polartechnics at 14 cents per share, subject to shareholder approval at the forthcoming annual general meeting.


----------



## TheAbyss (26 February 2007)

Thanks Wahoo. I didnt catch todays announcement. Happy to see them getting back up though as i bought them in April 04 @ 74 cents per share and got all emotional and refused to sell when they retreated so they have been in my stable for a while now. 

I was concerned that other technologies would overtake them in the Cervical cancer area but they are sticking to their guns so good to see them winning in Asia. I will see if i can find some more info on that.

Cheers


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

Well these guys have certainly been in a vicious downtrend, despite predictions of being cashflow positive by the end of the year.

Looks to me like the biotech of a 'near term producer'. May have to do a few calcs when I get home


----------



## prawn_86 (17 April 2008)

After re-confirming they will be cashflow +ve by the end of the year, they have come roaring back to life.

Up over 100% in less than a month. Their numbers do seem to stack up well providing they can actually hit their targets.


----------



## prawn_86 (17 December 2008)

I still like the potential of these guys, and they went nearly 100% in the last week on the back of recent sales, however they are significantly lower then when i first started posting on them


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2008)

I like the recent announcement that Gribbles Group are buying their units. Finally acceptance in Australia.

And the China and India story seems good. Europe less so.
You would have to be gutsy to be in though. I want to see the next 6 months figures before I would buying in. This is a high risk company and I don't think the returns will ever be huge. 

The best hope they have long term is that some international company buys it off them or takes them over.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 December 2008)

Knobby22 said:


> I like the recent announcement that Gribbles Group are buying their units. Finally acceptance in Australia.
> 
> And the China and India story seems good. Europe less so.
> You would have to be gutsy to be in though. I want to see the next 6 months figures before I would buying in. This is a high risk company and I don't think the returns will ever be huge.
> ...




I know very little about womens business.

One of my very good friends in Sydney is a lady gynaecologist and she reckons the Polartech technology is flawed in that it is too little and too late.

gg


----------



## Knobby22 (24 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> I know very little about womens business.
> 
> One of my very good friends in Sydney is a lady gynaecologist and she reckons the Polartech technology is flawed in that it is too little and too late.
> 
> gg




And she obviously knows too much! 

It is late but I am not so sure about the too little part. I would ask her opinion again  (maybe in 3 months) now that Gribbles are buying units.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 December 2008)

Knobby22 said:


> And she obviously knows too much!
> 
> It is late but I am not so sure about the too little part. I would ask her opinion again  (maybe in 3 months) now that Gribbles are buying units.




Ladies smear checks and the needle for the young kids seems like the way to go.

Polar technology won't take on in a population sense as it would be too expensive.

gg


----------



## prawn_86 (20 April 2009)

PLT and Fermiscan (FER) have proposed a merger. PLT offering 3 shares for every 2 FER shares, or 1.5 shares per 1 share.

Wonder how the market will react....


----------

